# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη > Δέκτες SAT >  >  Ληψη Eutelsat 3B 3Ε και Astra  19Ε

## NIKOS

Καλημέρα. Σε παράκεντρη λήψη ποιός δορυφόρος θα είναι η κεντρική ληψη.

----------


## basilism

κεντρο βαλε τις 3 μοιρες.
το πιατο πρεπει να ειναι μονιμουν 1 μετρο.

----------


## nepomuk

Χλωμο το βλεπω , δεν ειναι ακριβως κοντινοι οι δορυφοροι .Εκτος κι αν εχουμε πιατο
τυπου wavefrontier.

torroidal.jpg

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Μια λύση  είναι  το  πιάτο  να  μην   κεντράρει  σε κανένα  απο  τους  δύο  δορυφόρους  αλλά  κάπου  στη  μέση  και λίγο προς  τις  τις 3 μοίρες π.χ.  στις  9 ή  7 γιατί  η  απόσταση  μεταξύ 3 και 19 είναι  αρκετά  μεγάλη.

----------

